# Dell XPS or Sony Vaio?



## amrawtanshx (Dec 31, 2010)

I am buying a new laptop now, since my 3 year old HP laptop is sure to die soon.
I had shortlisted few models and these were :

1. HP dv6 3049  (i5,4GB DDR3, 640GB, 1GB ATi 5650) ----  52k
2. Sony Vaio VPCEA36FG (i5,4GB DDR3, 500GB, 1GB ATi 5650)--- 57k
3. Dell XPS 15 (i7, 4GB DDR3, 500GB, 2GB GT 435m) ---  64k

I wont buy HP now since it has some heating issues.
I am somewhat confused between XPS and Vaio.
My primary usage will be gaming, programming, some AutoCAD, ProE.

Question1: Is nVidia GT 435m good ?(Does it fit into mid-range GPU?)
Question2: I am inclined towards XPS because of i7. So will the jump from i5 to i7 be visible?
(i5 + 1GB ATi 5650) and (i7 + 2GB GT 435M ). Which is better ?  

Suggestions will be welcome


----------



## NainO (Jan 1, 2011)

Answer 1- Yes it is a mid range card and significantly better than sony vaio's counterpart 

Answer 2 - Core i7 is better than i5 in both single threaded and multi threaded operations.

So, core i7 + 2GB 435 > core i5 + 5650


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I know that the Dell combo is superior but does the heat produced hamper gaming?
And can I play at longer stretches on XPS without getting any bluescreen or system shutdown due to overheating?


----------



## aytus (Jan 2, 2011)

Lemme add to ur confusion. I know u said u wont use HP ,, but still atleast consider Envy 14. Worth a look if you like macbook pro's. And nice built quality. Additionally consider buying 8 gigs of ram if u go for dell config. Although for your programming and CADD needs anything above a C2D will suffice.
my suggestion .. if you want performance and cheap.. dell xps
if you want looks and reaDY to compromise a little on performance (rupee to rupee comparison) go for Envy. there is literally no other option to consider.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 2, 2011)

^What is the price of Envy in India?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 2, 2011)

I did consider Envy 17 for a small bit of time. But when I came to know that the entry level model of Envy is somewhere near 65k, I was sure than Envy 17 would cost me a bomb. Hence dropped the idea.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 3, 2011)

if u opt for gaming, then look no further than the DELL XPS with core i7 

get a decent laptop cooling pad, say of Belkin wich will cost u 1K and u will be good with it, 
(I personally hv a SONY VAIO, core i3-330M,4GB RAM,500GB HDD, ATi 5650 (1GB) GPU, wen i purchased my VAIO in march 2010 as soon as it was launched, it was the best it its class both config vs price ratio , costed me 49K)

but then DELL has come up with their core i5,i7 based laptops, so its a good choice.. 


btw, PLEASE, do not expect to hv good battery back-up time while playing on DELL or any gaming lappy for tat matter as it will consume lots of power, so play it wen u are plugged in to  apower source.. 
----------------

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## Akshay (Jan 5, 2011)

Sony Vaio laptops have notorious problem of overheating. I have been using it with cooling pad from Belkin (available at Croma for 1.8k with 4 USB ports) but still the laptop runs hot.

I believe Dell does a better job at keeping their products cool than Sony


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 5, 2011)

^^

well, getting close to a year with my SONY VAIO E-series and i find no such problems.. neways, it depends on the various models from the same company as well...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally bought Dell XPS 15 for 64k.
Thanks for your suggestions and replies.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2011)

amrawtanshx said:


> Finally bought Dell XPS 15 for 64k.
> Thanks for your suggestions and replies.



Good Choice & Congrats..........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats, sum pics wud be good.. plz..


----------

